# Thoughts and Prayers.......



## dbodkin (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm sitting here, a real worry wart at this point.  The left leg TKR is Wednesday morning.  The right knee was done in 2009  and you'd think I would be handling it a bit better.  

Things are different without my soulmate at my side.   Lots of things to get me going my age (65), past (bad) experience with pain management, seeing Elvis in the recovery room (twice).   It's really wearing on me.   Keep me in your thoughts and if you're inclined  a little prayer always helps.

Thanks All

Dave


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 23, 2015)

Prayers for you from here, Dave.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 23, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## fredw (Aug 24, 2015)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 24, 2015)

Sent.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 24, 2015)

Prayers from here too.


----------



## Poppy D (Sep 1, 2015)

Praying


----------



## speedcop (Sep 13, 2015)

my prayers all went well Dave. How are you doing now?


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 16, 2015)

Praying for a speedy recovery. Hope all is going well. Keep us updated.


----------

